# Bildrand in Weiß übergehen lassen



## pReya (9. Oktober 2003)

Also, eigentlich schätz ich ja meine PhotoSHop Kenntnisse so mittelmäßig ein, aber jetz hab ich ein problem und ich hab kein ahnung wie ich das lösen kann, auch wenns sich einfach anhört:

Also ich hab ein weiseß Bild, drauf hab ich ein Foto eingefügt und auf jeder Seite 50pixel zum Rand gelassen.  Hab ne Auswahl um den entsprechenden Bildrand, und jetzt hätte ich gerne das dass Bild langsam weiß wird, also snaft ins weiß übergeht. Mit nem Wichzeichner wird das ja nur verschwommen und verliert nicht an Deckkraft

*hilfl & ahnungsloser dJ-sTyLeZ*

  4 Replies


----------



## Philip Kurz (9. Oktober 2003)

Du könntest z.B. deine Auswahl weicher machen (ALT+STRG+D), dann invertieren und dann ENTF drücken. Dann hast du eine langsam transparent werdende Kante.


----------



## pReya (9. Oktober 2003)

^^ Also wenn ich ne weiche Auswahlkante mach, dann werden ja die RAdein der Auswahl weicher, wenn ich dann die Auswahl invertier und entferne dann is das auch kein übergang ins weiß !


----------



## Philip Kurz (9. Oktober 2003)

Hm, soll dein Ergebnis so wie im Anhang aussehen ?
Ansonsten muss ich dir deinen Post nochmal Wort für Wort durchlesen


----------



## Thomas Lindner (9. Oktober 2003)

Ich würde mal sagen *Vignette* ist das Zauberwort (Such-) und da hat Adobe sogar netterweise gleich eine Aktion beigpackt. Sind anbei echte Grundlagen.


----------



## pReya (9. Oktober 2003)

Die Vignettte Aktion hat mit nich sonderlich weitergeholfen, ich wills so wie auf raddes bild hinbekommen !


----------



## Philip Kurz (9. Oktober 2003)

Tut mir leid. Das habe ich so gemacht wie ich es schon beschrieben habe


----------



## pReya (9. Oktober 2003)

Uff da hab ich aber mordswas falsch verstanden. Stimmt, du hast Recht ! Jetz hätte ich nur grene noch  Einfluss darauf wie lange  sich dieser Fade effekt hinzieht


----------



## Philip Kurz (9. Oktober 2003)

Je größer der Wert bei "Weiche Auswahlkante" umso größer ist die Fläche des "Übergangs". Blöd ist nur das die Auswahl bei dem Prozess abgerundet wird.

Ich denke, das ganze könnte man mit einer Ebenenmaske viel eleganter lösen.
Aber warum leicht wenn es auch kompliziert geht


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (10. Oktober 2003)

Warum nicht einfach mit den Fülloptionen der Fotoebene arbeiten? Ein weißer Schein nach innen könnte helfen.


----------



## Philip Kurz (10. Oktober 2003)

Hm, für meinen Geschmack ist die Kante dann immer noch zu "scharf".Naja, Ansichtssache. 
Aber halt noch eine weitere Lösung !


----------



## vipey (10. Oktober 2003)

Die Fotoebene anklicken:

Ebene -> Ebenenmaske hinzufügen -> nichts maskiert
Nun müsste sich die Vorder- und Hintergrundfarbe auf weiß bzw schwarz gestellt haben.

Nun ziehste mit dem Verlauftool erst Seite 1, machst
Ebene -> Ebenenmaske entfernen -> anwenden.

Das ganze machste jetzt für jede Seite und dann kommt n schöner Übergang raus.


----------

